# Can an overdose on Ephedrine be treated by a beta blocker?



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 27, 2009)

Can an overdose on Ephedrine be treated by a beta blocker?


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you

(first google hit)


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

How the hell did you do that!!! 



Built said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> (first google hit)


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

Aha, i just figured it out Let me google that for you (It creates the url for you and then you just copy paste it)

Cool!!!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 27, 2009)

So the answer is no?

They always word it with such scientific mumbo jumbo!

Severe hypertension and tachycardia should be treated
             with the intravenous administration of a short-acting,
             selective beta-blocker such as esmolol (Burkhart, 1992;
             Bismuth, 2000). (Care should be taken as hypertension may be
             aggrevated with use of beta-blockers owing to unopposed
             alpha-agonist effects).

Or would that be a yes?


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

10.2 Life supportive procedures and symptomatic/specific treatment

             Severe hypertension and tachycardia should be treated
             with the intravenous administration of a short-acting,
             selective beta-blocker such as esmolol (Burkhart, 1992;
             Bismuth, 2000). (Care should be taken as hypertension may be
             aggrevated with use of beta-blockers owing to unopposed
             alpha-agonist effects). Alternative treatments for
             hypertension include nitroprusside or nitroglycerin infusion
             In the treatment of ventricular dysrhythmias, lidocaine or
             bretylium may be required.
             Convulsions require administration of intravenous
             diazepam.


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 27, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> Can an overdose on Ephedrine be treated by a beta blocker?



WHy would you be messing with the two of these anyways?  I doubt you should even have the two of these on hand at the same time


----------



## bigbill69 (May 15, 2013)

actually it says do not use a beta blocker while using ephedrine.So no suboxine or anything it could cause a stroke.So to answer this old question do not use a beta blocker if your having problems it could kill you!


----------

